# Wer war schon in Island Flateyri



## Rote Ritter (7. April 2008)

Hallo Islandfahrer,

wir fahren Mitte Mai nach Island Flateyri. Ich würde mich gern mal mit jemanden unterhalten der in Flatyri war.
Uns interessieren die Gegebenheiten vor Ort.
Da wir nicht selbst schlachten und einfrieren können, würde uns die Qualität des Fisches interessieren und wie er verpackt ist, da wir noch ca. 5-6 stunden mit dem Auto unterwegs sind.
Wer war, oder fährt vor uns dort hin?
Meldet euch bitte. wir haben noch viele Fragen.


----------



## Borkumshark (9. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Fliege am 13. nach Island und dann gehts weiter nach Flatery werde Dir gerne davon berichten. OLE ENDLICH OLE


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Moin,

wir haben im letzten Jahr noch 20 kg Fischfilets bekommen, in diesem Jahr sollen es angeblich nur noch 16 kg sein. Dafür muss im nächsten Jahr einer auf dem Boot einen Bootsführerschein dabei haben.

Das läuft folgendermaßen ab: Der Fisch, den Ihr gefangen habt, wird am nächsten Morgen mit dem Kran in einer Fischkiste aus dem Boot gehoben und zur anliegenden Fischfabrik gefahren. Falls Ihr Fisch zum Selberessen abends haben wollt, müsst Ihr diesen Fisch, wenn Ihr reinkommt, entnehmen und für Eure Küche dort filetieren. Das macht man auf dem Boot, andere Filetiermöglichkeiten gibt es nicht.

Den Fisch, den Ihr pro Mann mit bekommt, gibt es erst in Reykjavik. Die ganze Truppe fährt dann mit einem Bus ins Hafengebiet, dort steht ein großer Kühlcontainer. Da drin sind Kartons mit Fischfilets. In diesen Kartons sind wiederum kleinere schmale Kartons. Und in diesen kleinen Karton befinden sich separat in Folie verpackt jeweils zwei oder drei Filets. Die Filets sind o.k. - keine Nematoden!

Man kann also zu Hause aus diesem kleinen Kartons ein oder zwei Packen Filets entnehmen und der Rest friert weiter. Damit in Island auch alles bis nach Hause gefrostet bleibt, kann man dort für 5.- Euro einen Styrupor-Kasten am Container kaufen, der für 10 kg Filets ungefähr ausreichen wird. Dazu gibt es noch blaue Plastiksäcke als Verpackungsmaterial und Paketklebeband. 

Alles wird wieder gut verpackt und mit Namen versehen erneut in den Container geschoben und erst bei der Abfahrt abgeholt. Ihr müsst ja noch 2 Nächte oder so in diesem Hotel dort schlafen (na ja, wir jedenfalls, mit drei Leute in einem winzigem Zimmer!).

Ich selbst hatte eine Coleman-Kühlbox 44 Ltr. mit, in der bei der Hinfahrt die Lebensmittel drin waren. Übrigens Lebensmittel - nur 3 kg pro Mann, der Zoll kontrolliert! Das klappte mit dem Verpacken der Filets natürlich gut. Als wir nach 520 km von Ff-Hahn in Oldenburg ausstiegen, war alles noch gut durchgefroren.

Bei 20 kg Filets hatten wir etwa 12 kg Steinbeißer, 4 kg Dorsch und 4 kg Schelli -  nun alles klar?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

 .Hab doch noch ein paar Pics gefunden: Verpacken der Filets, Hotelzimmer in Reykjavik, morgendliches Ausladen der Fische, solcge Dorsch gibt es dort!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Moin,

ich denke, zu den Filets, die man mitnehmen kann, ist alles gesagt - einwandfreie Ware, nur vermutlich nicht die Fische, die man selbst geangelt und die zur Fischfabrik gekommen sind.

Im Hafengebiet kann man prima auf Schollen und Flunjdern angeln, vor allem dann, wenn das Wetter mal schlecht ist und man nicht ´raus fahren kann.

Wir waren zwar in Sudureyri, im Jahr davor in Sudavik (da war´s am besten!) , also dem Nachbardorf von Flateyri - dann und wann sind die Kollegen von dort zu uns mit dem Boot gefahren, weil ihr Mini-Market für Lebensmittel noch kleiner war als unserer. Im Markt  nicht mit Euro bezahlen (schlechter Umtauschkurs) sondern mit Kreditkarte oder Isländischen Kronen. In Island werden auch Kleinigkeiten mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt. Lebensmittel sind dort schweineteuer, daher bei 3 Kg eingeführte Lebensmittel pro Mann viel Nudeln, Tütensuppen, Kartoffelpüree (Beachte: Einfach mal Zollbestimmungen Island googeln) mitnehmen!

Ihr macht das schon, Junx! #6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Rote Ritter (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Danke für Deine Anwort

Wir waren schon mal 2006 in Island, da sind wir mit dem Bus10 Stunden gefahren. Wir hatten einen schönen Filetierraum und Frostraum. Da haben wir nur den Fisch genommen den wir haben wollten.
Wir hatten sehr viele große Dorsche. Ich will dieses Jahr einen Dorsch von 1,30m fangen.
Wir wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr Buttfilets und einige schöne Trophäen ( Steibeißer) mitnehmen. 
Sind auch heiße Quellen in der Nähe?
Was habt Ihr für Dieselkosten gehabt und ist die Einweisung des Bootes in Deutsch?

Petri Heil


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Oh, Mann ob wir den selben Scheiß mit der 10-Stunden-Busfahrt über das Hochland in 2006 hin und zurück nach Sudavik nicht auch schon erlebt haben? *NATÜRLICH!*

Da hatten wir genau wie Ihr die nette deutsche Studentin aus Greifswald vor Ort gehabt, die uns voll in die Boote und in den Karten-Plotter eingewiesen hat. Den Fisch, den wir auch gefangen haben, haben wir morgens filetiert, eingefroren und später mitgenommen.

Aber nun ist alles anders, du bekommst Fischfilets mit, die du selbst nicht geangelt hast. Und einen 1,30 m-Dorsch habe ich auch schon in Norge geangelt. Dafür brauchst Du nicht nach Island zu fahren. Trotz Wegfall der Busfahrt ist das doch ein unendlicher Streamel!

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*



> Rote Ritter;
> Hallo Islandfahrer,
> wir fahren Mitte Mai nach Island Flateyri. Ich würde mich gern mal mit jemanden unterhalten der in Flatyri war.
> Uns interessieren die Gegebenheiten vor Ort.
> Da wir nicht selbst schlachten und einfrieren können, würde uns die *Qualität des Fisches* interessieren und wie er verpackt ist .....


Moin, 

ich muss mich korrigieren, denn ich hatte vor einigen Tagen geschrieben, dass der Fisch, den man bei der Abreise gefroren mitbekommt, einwandfrei wäre und keine Nematoden aufweisen würde.

Heute haben wir nun wiederum Filets aus Island aufgetaut und eines davon hatte einige dieser roten Würmer mit den entsprechenden Stellen. Der wanderte natürlich sofort in die Bio-Tonne - von einem Kollegen habe ich erfahren, dass ihm das auch bereits passiert ist. Weil ich weiß, dass die Fische in den beiden Fischfabriken in Flateyri und Sudureyri von Hand filetiert werden, finde ich das nicht so toll, dass solcher "Gammelfisch" mitgeliefert wird.


*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................................*

.Das besagte Filet


----------



## Rote Ritter (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Fisch.  Ich werde mich mal mit 
Andreas Angelreisen in Verbindung setzen und Sie auf diesen Mangel hinweisen. Wenn man selber schlachtet, weiß man was man hat.
Habt Ihr viele Steinbeiser gefangen und wie habt Ihr Sie geangelt.
Wir hatten immer viele kleine Dorsche dran und habt Ihr auch Heilbutt gefangen.
Wieviel Euro habt Ihr an Dieselkosten gehabt.


Petri Heil

Rote Ritter


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Jo, wir waren ja nun Anfang September zwar nicht in Flateyri sondern in Sudureyri (Nachbarfjord). Obwohl wir gezielt auf Heilbutt geangelt haben, hatten wir genauso wenig Heilbutt und auch keinen Steinbeißer, dafür aber viel Dorsch.

Heilbutt brachten selbst die Berufsfischer nur in geringen und kleinen Exemplaren und Steinbeißer, die übrigens von Fischern in küstenahen Gewässern per Langleine gefangen wurden, wurden zwar in einigermaßen Stückzahlen angelandet, aber die waren alle ziemlich klein.

Ein Bekannter in Bergen/Norge fängt Steinbeißer am besten im Februar in nur 10 Meter Wassertiefe auf eine ganze Makrele, nur als Hinweis.

Dieselkosten hatten wir etwa 170 EURO - am letzten Tag, als Abschlusstanken sein sollte, war so ein starker Sturm auch im Hafen, dass wir das Boot gar nicht losmachen und zur Tankstelle verholen konnten - da wurde das von dem Eigner vor Ort per Tankanzeige geschätzt.

Im Jahr davor waren wir in Sudavik (ein großer Fjord östlich davon) und da gab es Tiefen und Kanten von bis zu 180 Meter mit viel Fisch. Da hatten die dann einen großen Filetiercontainer, hier haben wir filetiert,  und alles Fisch, dass erkennbar Nematoden hatte, wurde gleich in die große Fischkiste für die dortige Fischfabrik gelegt. Wir konnten uns den Fisch, den wir haben wollten, aussuchen, den Rest hat die Fischfabrik abgenommen. 

Aber weil z.B. Angelreisen Hamburg Probleme mit den dortigen Vertragspartnern bekam, wurde der Standort Sudavik aufgegeben. Wir fanden das dort prima! Schade eigentlich, denn die Boote waren genauso und die Häuser waren auch nicht schlecht, mit Trockenraum für die Anzüge und einer Tiefkühltruhe. Die neuen Ferienhäuser in Sudureyri hatten so etwas nicht und ich denke, die in Flateyri auch nicht; ist der derselbe Besitzer. Und einige Teams mussten auch in renovierte alte Häuser im Ort einziehen - vielleicht hat sich in diesem Jahr doch noch was getan!?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Erst gehts mit den Island-Express in 4 Stunden nach Keflavik (Intern. Flughafen), dann 40 km mit einem alten Bus nach Reykjavik zum Regionalflughafen, dann mit der Fokker 50 weiter in den Nordwesten nach Isafjord und von dort aus weiter mit dem Bus nach Flateyri und Sudureyri durch den 9 km langen Tunnel (Erlebnis pur!).


----------



## Rote Ritter (14. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Wir waren im Mai 2006 in Talknafjödur und haben dort sehr viel Dorsch gefangen. Mit Steinbeißer hatten wir nicht viel Glück.
Wer kennt eine gute Montage auf Steinbeißer. Die einen sagen Angeln mit Seitenarm, andere Köder direkt auf den Pilker.
Wir hatten Hering als Köder genommen und hatten laufend Dorsche am Haken.
Wir wollen uns dieses Jahr besser informieren, da ja schon Angler dort waren und die Gegebenheiten kennen
Wir hatten in Talknafjödur die Einweisung in Englisch ( wir konnten kein Englisch) Der Student der es machen sollte war ausgefallen und wir mussten uns Alles selber erarbeiten.

Wer kann noch Hinweise und Tips geben.|pfisch:

Grüße vom Roten Ritter


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Wer war schon in Island Flateyri*

Moin, 

wahrscheinlich wird es in Flateyri genauso laufen, denn die riesige Sandbank vor dem Fjord ist nun mal stark "dorschlastig" und riesengroße Seelachse haben wir dort auch nicht gefangen.

Wir hatten am 10er-Haken einen "Strumpf" mit "Rubby-Dubby", also kleingeschnittenen Fischabfällen (bekommst Du gegen eine Dose Bier die ganze Woche in der Fischfabrik), gefüllt und intensiv an den wenigen Kanten gefischt, nichts - auch mit Muschelfleisch am Haken war nichts!

Und Heilbutt - da muss man schon Glück haben, und unsere Truppe war im Jahr davor schon in Sudavik/Island und schon zig-mal in Norge, also auch keine Anfänger!
In Island sollte man Englisch sprechen und verstehen!
Und im nächsten Jahr unbedingt einen Intern. Motorboot-Führerschein haben!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------

